# "Walk Training"



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Hi All,

I know that everyone has mixed emotions concerning Cesar Milan of the "dog Whisperer" show. Well let me tell you I have been watching him lately very closely and I do like his techniques. He handles himself with kindness, there is no screaming or hassles in what he does. So with that said, let me tell you my experience today.

When I take Pacino out he is all over the place, running this way, that way, totally undisiplined on the leash. I am always so afraid concerning cars, other dogs, etc. and I wanted a more structured walk.

So today, I tried his technique concerning exercise. I do not have a leader leash as of yet so the next best thing is his harness and luckily for me it worked!

I took him to our big field and let him run it two times to get his energy out. Then I walked around our block four times. By the second time he was walking on my right side, leash was relaxed and a little bit behind me!! I stopped at curbs and he stopped right along with me!! When I continued on he fell right into place. The big test was a group of young children and he tried to go with them but I stayed on course and after a little bit of "do I want to go play with them or walk with mommy" he fell right back into place!!

I know that Cesar says to do it for at least 45 minutes...ok I laxed a bit there but we were out there for 35 minutes!!

He is totally calm now and tuckered out and behaving like the champ he is supposed to be!!

I am so totally impressed with him and his progress today that I am beaming from ear to ear!! LOL 

I want my totally loveable furbaby who will cuddle up and give kisses but I also want a disiplined furbaby who will listen to commands when needed....if not for anything else it is for his safety. I want him to be leery of cars and other vehicles and God forbid I am ever walking him and there is a threat of another dog ready to pounce I have my furbaby within reach.....so far so good!!

Marie & (I did good today, Mommy) Pacino
(Yes, son, you were excellent!!)


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Way to go, Pacino! Sounds like the Dog Whisperer worked for you and your mommy.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Wow, what a successful day you all had. That is fabulous!!! Yea, Pacino!!









I have always been taught that our dogs are supposed to walk on our left side.... that way when you are walking "against traffic" the dog will not be in the street but rather at the curb.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

> Wow, what a successful day you all had. That is fabulous!!! Yea, Pacino!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes!! The way that I was walking he was on the inside.....guess it is according to which direction you are walking!! Maybe I will work on both sides!! Now that would be a test!! LOL
Thanks,
Marie


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2006)

When I take "Tucker" for a walk, he gets his way- to a point! If he stops, i stop. If he wants to sniff a tree, a piece of grass or whatever he does so. Only when he does things to jepordize his safety do I pull hin up short. I figure his life is shorter than mine, why not have fun and live a "doggy" life.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

> When I take "Tucker" for a walk, he gets his way- to a point! If he stops, i stop. If he wants to sniff a tree, a piece of grass or whatever he does so. Only when he does things to jepordize his safety do I pull hin up short. I figure his life is shorter than mine, why not have fun and live a "doggy" life.[/B]



Well, again I agree with you there...I let Pacino stop to sniff those blades of grass, sniff a tree, pee on the side of the building, etc....he has and will continue to enjoy the doggie things in life....I would never deny my little guy any of his pleasures.......I just want a little more control. Before we went on the walk we played in a huge field and had a blast. I guess what I am trying to say is he is very socialized...he will run up to anyone and jump on them and I sort of want to control that....Although I don't mind it lets face it not everyone wants a furbaby running up to them and jumping on them to play...there has to be some sort of rules and this is a good way as any to start.

Let me put it to you this way.....When you are walking through a store...do you want your children running all over the store, getting into things, screaming, annoying you and the other customers all hyper or do you want a displined child calmly walking through the store, looking at whatever he wants, going where he wants to go but calmly??
You decide...

Marie & Pacino


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

I'd really like Dolce to be better behaved on the leash too. She always tries to jump up on everyone we pass, and she tries to play with every dog. Like you said, not everyone wants a dog jumping up on them.

I'm curious about your technique. Basically, you just tire them out before the walk?


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

> I'd really like Dolce to be better behaved on the leash too. She always tries to jump up on everyone we pass, and she tries to play with every dog. Like you said, not everyone wants a dog jumping up on them.
> 
> I'm curious about your technique. Basically, you just tire them out before the walk?[/B]


No, LOL, nice thought though!! Actually his technique is that you let them get all of their pent up energy out first so that they can focus on what you are showing them. I take Pacino to a large field and on leash of course, I let him get his energy going...he runs around, investigates everything and then when I have his attention I "walk" him. 

I have a harness on him and I walk him on my side. He starts out trying to get ahead but I gently but firmly pull him back and then with a firm hold on the leash I relax the leash. He feels no tention on the leash but he walks on my side the way he is supposed to.

It isn't going to happen overnight but the difference in the walking is amazing. I did not take him yesterday because it rained here all day but I took him today after dinner and again he walked like a champ. This is only my second time walking him since I started and the difference is amazing. He now walks down the street proud with his head up and he prances right next to me.

I stop if he needs to stop and sniff, I let him be a puppy but our walks are now a lot of fun...I even walked him through the parking lot and he didn't shy away from the cars passing but he knew to stay by my side and not run out...that is exactly what I wanted!!

My neighbor's two boys even came out and walked with my for a little while and he was not distracted!! I am so proud of the progress we have made.

When the weather is nice my husband and I like to go on what we call "day trips" and I want to take Pacino with us but I want to make sure that he is walking properly so that no other dog or vehicle can be a danger to him.

The key thing here to remember is consistancy...you need to do it everyday! Good luck!

Marie & Pacino


----------

